# Bacon Rocket



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

_
Bacon and rockets, together at last
It's really really tasty and it goes very fast
Bacon is great, there's only one way to top it
And that's to power bacon with a powerful rocket

Bacon and Rocketry
In perfect harmony
Bacon and Rocketry 
In perfect har - mo - neeeee!

_
Those of you who know me fairly well know that I am a firm proponent of critical thinking and the scientific method. You may also know that I am as passionate about bacon as I am about science. At last, rocket science and bacon science are merged in a groundbreaking experiment from my favorite web musician/videographer Joel Veitch, who dares to finally test the age-old scientific question: "Can you make a rocket from bacon?".






An additional valuable lesson (besides just the experiment's conclusion) is learned here: Even a truly Epic Fail can be salvaged by a kick-ass soundtrack.

Go Joel.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

HAHHAHAHahahahhahhahaaa!! OMG...thanks for my laugh! I totally wasn't expecting the ending! LMAO @ beepbeepbeep-oh****!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, they shoulda eaten it when they had the chance


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

haha, I didn't see it got through the window until the last time when they slowed it down. That was great.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

*Science Rules!*
(even though sometimes it causes people to do stupid things)
still...there WAS bacon​


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now coming to your town, fast bacon delivery ... by rocket!

I think the Myth Busters actually made a rocket powered by Salami.


----------

